# east brook, (Bombay Mix) Bradford, October 2016



## Black (Oct 10, 2016)

The brook rises at the east,
heads west passing mainly through culverts
merging with the Bradford beck beneath broadway shopping precinct
length of about 4 miles.
The culverts start at Laurel street & finish at Bradford beck, (also in a culvert which continues to Conditioning House)
there's a gap at Gibson street separating the 2 culverts.

concrete pipe continues towards infall, shrinking along the way



brick pipe









no. 2
original pipe blocked 



the flow diverts in a 40ft deep detention tank circa 2002
full of stagnant water



outflow pipe















no. 1
sewer 



processing chamber



outflow pipe









outfall merges with the Bradford beck



thanks


----------



## Conrad (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesome, I always enjoy reading drain reports.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2016)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theartist (Oct 11, 2016)

some of the contruction looks to date from roman times.(i jest)


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2016)

Awesome tunnels!!


----------



## Lavino (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome m8ty


----------

